# Rixe ladies bike found at dump... can anyone tell me about this bike???



## waynemarkus (Jul 20, 2011)

This bike was discovered at the dump... i was unloading garbage, and then i saw it... i pleaded with the worker that we/he could not let this thing die here... he moved it closer to me, nodded and left... 

it's rough, but he told me that the guy who dumped it hated to see it go... he'd had it forever but no longer needed it... why don't people understand that dumping is not the answer??? i have never heard of this brand... european i'm guessing... please let me know. thanks. 

ps. if anyone is interested in the bike, let me know... otherwise i may just clean her up and ride her... no inuendo intended...?!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 20, 2011)

The Rixe company started in Germany in the early 20's. They were imported into the US in the 50's and 60's though your bike seems earlier than that. I love the fender ornament and plunger brake. I'd clean it up and ride it, it's fairly unusual.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 20, 2011)

Very cool chainring too. Lace up that rear fender and ride it!
How nice of it to be complete; great find.


----------



## manaya (Jul 20, 2011)

This is a smart blog. I mean it. You have so much knowledge about this issue, and so much passion. You also know how to make people rally behind it, obviously from the responses. You’ve got a design here that’s not too flashy, but makes a statement as big as what you’re saying. Great job, indeed.


----------

